# More About the Soon-To-Be-Announced DJI Mavic Pro II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2018)

```
The DJI Mavic Pro II, which is scheduled to be announced next month, with shipping likely starting soon after is coming into focus.</p>
<p><strong>Details about the Mavic Pro II according to a report at <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/02/11/more-dji-mavic-pro-2-rumors/">Photo Rumors:</a></strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Same design as Mavic Pro</li>
<li>Larger than Mavic Pro</li>
<li>Upgraded hardware and software</li>
<li>New 1 inch image sensor, 28mm lens</li>
<li>Improved Dynamic Range, Color sensitivity, ISO range, Noise Reduce and more, image quality equal to Phantom 4 PRO, 11 stops of dynamic range.</li>
<li>PTZ will be redesigned to look like a miniature version of the Zenmuse X4s or Phantom 4 Pro</li>
<li>D-Log & D-Gamut</li>
<li>New 4s (15.2V) battery, about 1,200mAh battery capacity increased, battery life will be increased by 3 minutes, not compatible with the first generation of Mavic Pros</li>
<li>Front face will be similar as Spark‘s front single-point infrared ranging module to achieve night-time obstacle avoidance.</li>
<li>FlightAutonomy system upgraded, the new post-binocular vision sensing system that can detect obstacles in the rear of the aircraft in real time, giving before and after the flight safety and security.</li>
</ul>
<p>We’re most excited about the 1″ image sensor the drone will be reportedly be equipped with.</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 13, 2018)

More exciting is Dji's choice of going with 28mm lens rather than some fisheye lens. As long as it doesnt weigh more than 2kgs I think this would be the drone I would love to get .


----------

